# Electronic symbol question



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I ran into this symbol for a ground but exactly what is it?
I think it's an isolated ground.










Adam


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

earth terminal ground


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank's Hauntiholik,

Your responce gave me a winning search. see below Noiseless earth


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

You never know what you are going to learn here!


----------

